# fuse spur



## alma

Alguien sabe lo que es un "Fuse Spur", será algún tipo de fusibles pero no me sale en el google ningun dibujo aclaratorio. Spur me sale como espuela.

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## cubaMania

Aquí hay algo llamado fused spur:

http://shopping.kelkoo.co.uk/b/a/ss_fused_spur.html


----------



## lauranazario

alma said:
			
		

> Alguien sabe lo que es un "Fuse Spur", será algún tipo de fusibles pero no me sale en el google ningun dibujo aclaratorio. Spur me sale como espuela.


Alma, por favor escribe la oración completa donde encontraste el término y de paso bríndanos contexto/trasfondo.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## aniak

Hola,

Yo también tengo problema con "fused spur". 
Aqui viene mi frase:
"Electric radiators should be fitted only by a qualified electrician and must be earthed and connected to cable outlet in the bathroom in accordance with I.E.E. wiring regulations. The electrical connection should be made to a ‘5 amp fused fixed spur’ located outside the bathroom."
 
Lo he traducido como abajo (pero sigo "stuck" con lo de ‘5 amp fused fixed spur’). No se trata de algo provisional, una porquería? 
 
"Los radiadores eléctricos deben ser instalados solamente por un electricista cualificado y deben estar conectados a tierra y a la toma de cables en el baño conforme con las normas europeas de seguridad eléctrica. La conexión eléctrica no debe consistir en instalar fuera del baño un fusible de 5 amperios."
 
Could someone help me out? Os lo agradecería mucho 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## aniak

Hola, aniak de nuevo, perdona, hice un error en mi traducción: 

"Los radiadores eléctricos deben ser instalados solamente por un electricista cualificado y deben estar conectados a tierra y a la toma de cables en el baño conforme con las normas europeas de seguridad eléctrica. La conexión eléctrica debe consistir en instalar fuera del baño un fusible de 5 amperios. "
 
eso de  "un fusible de 5 amperios" no es suficiente, ya lo sé. A ver si alguien sabe algo.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## igres

Me parece que se podria traducir por *"base fija con fusible de 5A"*

Imaginemos la típica base enchufe fija en la pared protegida por el fusible de 5A.

En este caso concreto, es posible que contenga tambien un interruptor bipolar y por lo tanto mejor sería *"interruptor fijo con fusible de 5 A"*

De hecho he visto "fused spur" con y sin interrupor.

Yo escogería esta segunda opción.

Saludos


----------



## aniak

Gracias igres, me has ayudado mucho


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias a la ayuda de *cubaMania*, yo también creo que es lo que dice *igres*.
Saludos *aniak*, y no dudes en seguir consultando.


----------



## capitas

From commercial catalogue:

The *fused connection units - spurs -* are used to connect permanent appliances (like the washing machines, single ovens, dishwashers, extractor hoods and fans, etc) to the electrical circuits of the house. They are also called "spurs" - they are not a socket; a *FCU* (fused connection unit) "diverts" the electricity  to an electrical appliance. It has to have a fuse, otherwise the 32A electrical current taken from the consumer unit can melt the cable, and this can cause a fire.


----------



## Sethi I

Quizas esto sirva:
Se que un _spur gear_ es un engranaje recto, por lo que presumo que _fuse spur, _se refiere a un fusible de aquellos que tienen una forma cilindrica, son de vidrio (con el elemento de resistencia al interior) , y con sus terminales en ambas puntas como cápsulas de aluminio.


----------

